# INDIA | Big Ticket Projects



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

NOIDA Sec-96 | Unitech Golf & Country Club | Multiple towers - 20 to 45 fl | U/C

















Updates


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

*NOIDA Sec-94 | BPTP Capital City | 45fl + 40fl + 27fl + 23fl | U/C*
















updates


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

*NOIDA Sec-16B | Delhi One | 42fl + 37fl + 32fl + more | U/C*
























































updates


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

*GURGAON Sec-65 | M3M Golf Estate | 60fl x 2 + 44fl x 4 + more | U/C*
Master Plan
The project is spread across 75 acres with 110% of the total land left for greens & concrete development only on 15% of the land It’s a concept of having residences over a 9 hole golf course comprising of a spacious 3 & 4 bedroom apartments

Exclusive Features
Project spread over 75 acres
9 hole Executive Golf Course
3 level underground car parking
Doctor-on-call, Concierge-on-call, Automatic Car Wash
Towers on high stilts presenting a spectacular view of the Golf Course
World-class clubhouse with Unisex Gym, Squash & Badminton Court








































updates


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

*NOIDA Sec-25A/32 | Wave City Center | Site Prep*








































updates


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

*GURGAON Sec-68 | Skyville | 36fl + 33fl x 2 + 31fl x 3 | U/C*
































updates


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

*GREATER NOIDA | Sun Court | 100 m | 30 fl x 4 | U/C*
























































































Copyright Karan Chopra


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

*NEW TOWN | Uniworld City | 72 Towers | Under Construction*


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Lanco Hills,Hyderabad


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Now the biggest of them all
*Gujarat International Finance Tec-City (GIFT) *


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

nice work Abhi


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Master of Disguise said:


> nice work Abhi


Thanks for appreciating my work bhai...


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Delhi One latest update


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Gujarat's GIFT bags World Finance award

AHMEDABD: Gujarat International Finance Tec City (GIFT), the upcoming liberalised financial service centre in the state, was recently adjudged 'Best Industrial Development & Expansion' project by London-based magazine World Finance.

The project was judged on the basis of its infrastructure, scope, size and complexity as well as in terms of its potential for enabling economic growth in the region through the relocation and centralization of India's financial and IT sectors, said a GIFT statement.

GIFT outclassed projects like Moscow International Finance Centre in Russia and Songdo in South Korea.

"The recognition will add value to the project, that is moving ahead with full momentum. We have kept the project on the fast track. The first two towers are on the verge of completion. Tenders for infrastructure facilities are being floated. In many cases, we are on the verge of finalising the developers. The initial occupants will start function by the end of 2012. We are in talks with 10 banks, which are awaiting a go ahead from their headquarters," GIFT director R K Jha told ET.

World Finance belongs to the W N Media Group in London - global multimedia group with a broadcasting division. GIFT project is an upcoming international financial and IT services hub and is promoted by Gujarat government through Gujarat Urban Development Company Limited ( GUDC) and Infrastructure Leasing & Financial Services Limited (IL&FS).

It got the status of International Financial Services Centre ( IFSC) in December last year. It will be a deemed foreign territory enabling banks and financial institutions transact in foreign currencies from within India and a fraction of cost compared to its global peers.

A part of GIFT has also been notified as a Special Economic Zone ( SEZ), facilitating exemptions from central and state taxes.


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Greater Noida | Jaypee greens/Sun court


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

Great thread and work abinash :cheers2: 
You can add some of the central and state govt infra projects also


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks bhai.Yes,I was thinking about it but could not decide the projects to include in this list.As we have dedicated threads for transportation,so no point in creating a whole new thread here.Hence I'm bit confused.


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Jaypee greens


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Delhi one sept updates


----------



## jain ladda (May 17, 2012)

woww ,,awesome collection..


----------



## johanrocky (Sep 25, 2012)

very very beauty full city and very developing city in the India...:banana:


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Delhi one oct updates...from http://www.the3c.in/delhi-one/do-projectupdates.aspx?pid=6


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

GIFT,Ahmedabad


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Bhendi Bazaar’s much-awaited makeover begins
2 bldgs demolished as part of cluster redevelopment

The Bhendi Bazaar redevelopment project -- one of Mumbai's most ambitious attempts to reconfigure a crowded residential-commercial area to provide for better housing, improved business environment, wider roads and ample open spaces -- kicked off on Monday with demolition beginning on two buildings. 
The project, the brainchild of the Saifee Burhani Upliftment Trust (SBUT), aims to move 3,500 families into 350-sqft apartments from their current smaller, dilapidated flats; create modern, betterequipped spaces for 1,200 businesses; and free up nearly one-sixth of Bhendi Bazaar's 16.5 acre sprawl for open, recreational areas. 
The Rs 2,900-crore project, launched in 2009, could provide a blueprint for cluster redevelopment across the city and provide an ideal for how high-rises must not only aim at accommodating more and more people, but also help create more space on the ground. 
The Bhendi Bazaar redevelopment will involve demolition of 249 four-to-six storied buildings and will impact the lives of close to 20 000 people. Care will be taken to retain existing religious structures and the township's centre piece will be the Raudat Tahera, the tomb of the previous Syedna, the current Bohra community leader Syedna Mohammed Burhanuddin's father. 
While Bhendi Bazaar today is just a maze of concrete, once the project is completed it will have over 700-odd trees, congestion-free roads and the city's longest shopping corridor. 
Of the 249 buildings that would be demolished under the redevelopment plan, SBUT has already acquired 200. These will be replaced with a yet-unspecified number of towers, each averaging 40 stories. Sixteen such buildings will be sold in the open market to recover the project costs. 
Demolition work on the first two structures of the cluster, Mohammedi building and Ebrahim Nuruddin Chawl, began early on Monday morning. Nearly a dozen odd buildings have already been vacated and close to 400 residents have moved to a transit camp at Mazgaon. 
The work on the redevelopment project was stalled for nearly three years as SBUT struggled to secure clearances from the BMC, MHADA and other state agencies and faced stiff resistance from residents not willing to leave their dwellings of years and move to a transit camp. 
Things started moving a few months back when SBUT managed to get three major buildings vacated. The project has picked up pace since. 
Abbas Master, CEO, SBUT, said the redevelopment project has been divided into eight clusters. "Work has begun on the first phase that includes 12 buildings. All the families from these buildings have been relocated to transit camps, which we prefer to call training camps," he said. 
Master explained that work on other seven clusters will not wait for the completion of the first phase. "Work will start parallely. It all depends on clearances, over which we have little control. But I must add that all the concerned agencies have been very cooperative," he said.
In the next six to eight months, Master is optimistic construction work on new buildings will also begin. 
Built to decongest the Fort area in 1803, Bhendi Bazaar today is one of the most densely populated areas of south Mumbai. Nearly 70 per cent of the residents here are Bohri Muslims, a closely-knit business community. 
The demolition of the first set of buildings has also put an end to skepticism among the residents about the project ever taking off. "The project has finally taken off and it is certainly a positive sign. When the project was announced in 2009, we were told it would be completed in three years. It's already three years and the first building is being demolished now. We hope it does not take a decade to complete," said a resident requesting anonymity.


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Mumbai’s biggest slum redevelopment plan gets going


MUMBAI: The largest slum redevelopment scheme in Mumbai—and possibly in India—is underway in the island city. Omkar Realty and Developers Pvt Ltd has tied up with Larsen and Toubro Realty, a subsidiary of L&T, to develop a Rs 7,000 crore-plus residential project spread over a 17-acre slum sprawl in Bhoiwada, Parel.

L&T, which is the majority partner, will design, construct and market the high-end luxury apartments with Omkar. The project will have 1,200 apartments spread over 3 million square feet in six towers, each 40-60 floors tall. Flats in this area are currently quoted at approximately Rs 15,000 a sq ft.

Omkar, which bagged the slum project, will rehabilitate slum dwellers residing in about 4,000 shanties free of cost in 269 sq ft (carpet area) flats in nine to ten buildings of 23 floors. With a floor space index of over 3 available in slum schemes, the plot has a developable space of over 5 million sq ft.

Under the slum redevelopment scheme, a developer can use the balance area to construct buildings to sell in the open market.

S D Corporation, a joint venture company of hotelier Dilip Thakkar and construction major Shapooji Pallonji, had eight years ago undertaken a slum scheme spread across 13 acres. The developer has constructed two 60-storey luxury towers, The Imperial, from the free sale component.

In the Bhoiwada project, one million sq ft will be used for rehabilitation while the balance area will be used for free sale by the two companies.

Babulal Varma, managing director of Omkar, confirmed the joint venture but refused to elaborate on the revenue sharing agreement. Shrikant Varma, managing director of L&T Realty, refused to comment on the first venture by the company in the Mumbai property market. The JV was signed recently after almost a year of negotiations.

Sources close to the development say L&T has invested around Rs 500 crore in the Parel project. Incidentally, L&T is also the contractor appointed by Omkar to construct slum rehab buildings at Bhoiwada. The construction agreement worth Rs 174 crore was signed in 2011. The construction major, for the first time, is using pre-cast technology normally used for ground-plus-three-level structures to construct high-rise buildings of 23 floors.

Omkar has bagged rights to redevelop 10,000 hutments spread across 20 acres in Malad. The company has raised a debt of about Rs 2,000 crore to finance construction of almost 5.5 million sq ft at its Worli and Malad project.


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Lanco hills,Hyderabad
courtesy:kailash9999
pics from it official FB page:https://www.facebook.com/pages/First-Family/207436342640231?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Unitech Golf & Country Club | Multiple towers - 20 to 45 fl | U/C*,Noida,NCR
November updates
courtesy:jinka sreekanth
source:http://www.unitechgroup.com/cr-construction-updates-ugcc-noida.asp?links=cr1


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Delhi one
Nov updates from 3C site
courtesy:deekshith


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Wave city center,Noida
X-posting from SSCI
source:http://www.wavecitycenter.com/updates.html
courtesy:deekshith


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Great thread Abinash. I'm posting some info about some other big ticket projects from India.

Amanora Park Town|Pune

Crossposting from SSC India Forum



cncity said:


> Amanora Park Town
> 
> Located at Hadapsar, the entire town ship is spread over *400 acres *and will be a self containing property having schools, college, hospital, restaurants and sports complex within the township. The first offerings of Amanora Park Town will have *10 towers, each between 18-22 stories high*; with the first phase of Amanora Park Town will include a choice of 680 apartments of 2, 2.5, 3, 3.5 and 4 bedroom luxury apartments.
> 
> ...


Some updates of the project

Copyright: Poojahomes.net


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Mahindra world city is a 3000 acre SEZ coming up in Jaipur

Crossposted from SSC India forum


Yagya said:


> Well this project started in 2008 but obviously is so big that we can still track updates of it.
> 
> From Mahindra World City's Website:
> 
> ...


construction updates

pics courtesy yagya


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Sushant golf city | Lucknow

Cross posting from SSC India forum



Hindustani said:


> Now Under Construction: Click here for latest u/c images
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Construction updates




























pics courtesy: m_1973


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Some updates from Mahindra world city | Chennai (no renders available)

Cross posting from the SSC India forum



Keeran said:


> Mahindra World City conceived of as a unique industrial park is living up to its high reputation. Well tended landscaped gardens lend colour to the roadways and the industrial units. It is indeed a model worthy of replication.


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Lavasa Hill city- 10000 acre



cncity said:


> Pune: In an extraordinary real estate initiative, multiple ecological and technological challenges are being addressed in the construction of India’s first infotech-driven megacity, coming up 60 km west of Pune.
> 
> The widespread use of *Geographical Information System (GIS) technologies in the planning and construction of the massive Lavasa Lake City * has emerged as one of the key highlights of the new satellite township. GIS refers to powerful, infotech-based tools used for effective urban design and planning.
> 
> ...





IndiansUnite said:


> These albums have many nice and new pictures:
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/106255508914380207242/albums/5700802730510507537
> 
> ...





cncity said:


> cc - saurabh shah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pic courtesy Kamlesh GK









Pic courtesy saurabh Shah









cc Bhavesh Mehta
http://i43.tinypic.com/2mr8dg7.jpg


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Xposting from SSC India forum

Aamby Valley | 10000 acres | Maharashtra



b3ta said:


> Sorry if this project already has a thread.
> 
> It's a huge 10000 acre project that is billed as the city that offers India's finest living but in reality is mainly used as a weekend getaway by people living in Mumbai, for corporate events, and by retirees.
> 
> ...





cncity said:


> copyright - samyakmodi





b3ta said:


> A few pics of the construction...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/223/3775311240ec4887453on2.jpg


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Alien Space station | 120 m | 30 fl X 14 | Hyderabad 

Xposting from SSC India forum



harsh1802 said:


> *Alien Space Station 1 - U/C*
> 
> 
> *Project Type:-Apartments, Commercial, Club House*
> ...





kailash9999 said:


> After all the Major screw ups and aweful delay of the project, we finally see the towers rising ! (How I wish this was closer to the ORR instead of being tucked away into middle of nowhere, that way an epic cluster of towers would have dominated the skyline.)
> 
> Some U/C Pictures from Aliens Group *Website:*


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Lodha Belleza | 45 X 2 + 39 fl + 34 fl X 2 | Hyderabad (construction update)

Xposted from SSC India forum



jinka sreekanth said:


> november 9.11.2012 cc me





kailash9999 said:


> Copyright of *Rahul's Photogprahy*


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Bhartiya city | 126 acres | Bangalore



avinash2060 said:


> *CITY OF JOY*
> 
> This is a city. A big little city, 126 acres wide near Hebbal in Bengaluru. Children walk to school here. They run back home, fling their bags and run up trees. The ice-cream truck makes its daily rounds here. He’s the guy who knows everyone in the city. And everyone knows him. They call him Rocky. People cycle to work. They reach home early. They choose to catch-up with themselves at the lawn just outside their homes. Or go shopping down to the high street. Or walk to their favourite watering hole. Sundown. Simple, yes. Idyllic and a little other-worldly, sure. Easy? Certainly not. It’s taken six teams of architects over six years to design this city. Soul upwards. With every detail obsessed over. Down to the curbstones, each one cut identical to the other so that they fit perfectly. It wouldn't be a joyride if the road is bumpy, would it? Furniture hand-crafted in Italy. Street-lights that multi-task as surveillance cameras and wi-fi ports. It’s a city where the past meets the future and together live happily ever after. This is the City of Joy.
> 
> ...


Renders


























updates


























All images from www.Bhartiyacity.com


----------



## Ushiro (May 20, 2010)

Amazing job, simply breathtaking.


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

@psychedelic..Thanks a lot for your assistance and contribution!,:cheers:


----------

